# Lots Of Pills



## MLAD

Wife went through peri-menopause and is now full menopause - 57yo. Starting August of 2019 she began what I think she describes as, “Hormone Replacement Therapy” (HRT). The HRT appears to be various pills taken over the last 11 months:

TESTOSTERONE MICRONIZED, PROGESTERONE, ESTRADIOL, METHOTREXATE, VITAMIN D2, NATURE-THROID, TRIAMTERENE-HYDROCHLOR, ATORVASTATIN CALCIUM, ERYTHROMYCIN, CEPHALEXIN, ONDANSETRON ODT, ACYCLOVIR, SCOPOLAMINE, FOLIC ACID, OXYCODONE HCL.

Of all these pills and treatments I know she actively takes, TESTOSTERONE MICRONIZED and PROGESTERONE (sorry caps - copy/paste) as they are by her bed. The rest I tried to list in frequency of refills.

All of these produce, or can produce, psychological side affects - I checked. I have noticed she is much more aggressive, much more often. Add to that: some paranoia, lots of forgetfunless, being tired a lot, hot, cold, grumpy. The aggressiveness and paranoia are driving me out.

Anyone have experience with a spouse taking a large selection of prescription drugs they suspect/know alters their psychology?


----------



## LisaDiane

I'm not sure why she would need Oxycodone for menopause...are all the things she takes prescribed by her doctor specifically for her...?


----------



## MLAD

LisaDiane said:


> I'm not sure why she would need Oxycodone for menopause...are all the things she takes prescribed by her doctor specifically for her...?


Good catch Lisa. Right after I posted it....I thought about it. The Oxycodone was most likely a pain med for a vanity surgery she had.


----------



## MLAD

MLAD said:


> Good catch Lisa. Right after I posted it....I thought about it. The Oxycodone was most likely a pain med for a vanity surgery she had. Yes, all these meds have been prescribed since August 2019 - verified by our health insurer. I cannot find the bottles of any of them other than Testesterone and Progesterone.


----------



## minimalME

Just for reference, I go through all this, and I take nothing. 😂 

This is my first year of full menopause, with 5 or 6 years of perimenopause prior.



MLAD said:


> All of these produce, or can produce, psychological side affects - I checked. I have noticed she is much more aggressive, much more often. Add to that: *some paranoia, lots of forgetfunless, being tired a lot, hot, cold, grumpy. *The aggressiveness and paranoia are driving me out.


----------



## Affaircare

@MLAD 

These pills seem like they are HRT related:
TESTOSTERONE MICRONIZED--hormone used for postmenopausal women with decreased sexual desire, but micronized is not absorbed well and thus, this is an unusual way to deliver it.
PROGESTERONE--hormone that effects skin smoothness and brain function/cognition, and has to balance with estrogen.
ESTRADIOL--main form of estrogen found in premenopausal women. 
FOLIC ACID--a more natural alternative to conventional HRT to prevent hot flashes and to prevent depression for postmenopausal women. It's a B vitamin.

These pills seem related to pain--so maybe arthritis pills?
METHOTREXATE--a medication that treats psoriasis or rheumatoid arthritis, and can be used for some types of cancer. 
OXYCODONE HCL--this is to manage moderate to severe pain, and is an opioid that is highly addictive. My guess is that she either has arthritis REALLY bad or this may have to do with a surgery she just had.

These pills have to do with a sluggish thyroid function:
VITAMIN D2--used to treat hypoparathyroidism (decrease functioning of the parathyroid glands)
NATURE-THROID--and prescribe "natural" thyroid replacement medication 

These pills have to do with high blood pressure/high cholesterol:
TRIAMTERENE-HYDROCHLOROTHIAZIDE--Two diuretics (water pills), used to treat high blood pressure and edema (water retention/excess fluid). 
ATORVASTATIN CALCIUM--This is Lipitor and it's usually used to lower cholesterol 

These pills look like she had a bacterial infection of some sort:
ERYTHROMYCIN--an antibiotic to treat bacterial infections. 
CEPHALEXIN--This is Keflex, again a treatment for a bacteria. In fact you can often get cephalexin and erythromycin together 
ACYCLOVIR--a medication that treats infection caused by herpes viruses including genital herpes, cold sores, shingles and chicken pox. 

And these pills have to do with not throwing up, so if she had a surgery the Oxycodone might belong down here:
ONDANSETRON ODT--This prevents nausea and vomiting after surgery.
SCOPOLAMINE--This reduces the nerve signals that trigger your stomach to vomit, so it prevents nausea from motion sickness. 


Hot/cold is pretty typical of menopause, and although it doesn't "stop" it does level off as time goes by. Honestly I'd recommend dressing cool and keeping a light sweater nearby (that's what I do--LAYERS!)

Aggressive, paranoia, forgetfulness sounds like her cognitive functions are being affected, and I'm thinking maybe her progesterone is out of balance with the estrogen. This is something that can be tested in a blood test and then balanced (for example, if the test shows progesterone is low, increase the dosage); however, until it is in balance, she's likely to be a little wacky.


----------



## ah_sorandy

LisaDiane said:


> I'm not sure why she would need Oxycodone for menopause...are all the things she takes prescribed by her doctor specifically for her...?


Oxycodone for menopause? Something's not right.

A dependancy drug for anything other than moderate to severe pain is lunacy.


----------



## Casual Observer

@MLAD It would seem she's trying desperately to reverse or mitigate the effects of menopause. Is this entirely on her own, or have their been sexual issues you've brought up and she's trying to regain her desire? Just thinking way outside of the box. I think many guys here would love to see their menopausal partners taking such an active path towards reducing the effects, but respect that it's not usually a good idea due to side effects, most notably increased risks of cancer. It's not at all unusual to prescribe those pills as a way to increase libido.


----------



## MLAD

Affaircare said:


> @MLAD
> 
> These pills seem like they are HRT related:
> TESTOSTERONE MICRONIZED--hormone used for postmenopausal women with decreased sexual desire, but micronized is not absorbed well and thus, this is an unusual way to deliver it.
> PROGESTERONE--hormone that effects skin smoothness and brain function/cognition, and has to balance with estrogen.
> ESTRADIOL--main form of estrogen found in premenopausal women.
> FOLIC ACID--a more natural alternative to conventional HRT to prevent hot flashes and to prevent depression for postmenopausal women. It's a B vitamin.
> 
> These pills seem related to pain--so maybe arthritis pills?
> METHOTREXATE--a medication that treats psoriasis or rheumatoid arthritis, and can be used for some types of cancer.
> OXYCODONE HCL--this is to manage moderate to severe pain, and is an opioid that is highly addictive. My guess is that she either has arthritis REALLY bad or this may have to do with a surgery she just had.
> 
> These pills have to do with a sluggish thyroid function:
> VITAMIN D2--used to treat hypoparathyroidism (decrease functioning of the parathyroid glands)
> NATURE-THROID--and prescribe "natural" thyroid replacement medication
> 
> These pills have to do with high blood pressure/high cholesterol:
> TRIAMTERENE-HYDROCHLOROTHIAZIDE--Two diuretics (water pills), used to treat high blood pressure and edema (water retention/excess fluid).
> ATORVASTATIN CALCIUM--This is Lipitor and it's usually used to lower cholesterol
> 
> These pills look like she had a bacterial infection of some sort:
> ERYTHROMYCIN--an antibiotic to treat bacterial infections.
> CEPHALEXIN--This is Keflex, again a treatment for a bacteria. In fact you can often get cephalexin and erythromycin together
> ACYCLOVIR--a medication that treats infection caused by herpes viruses including genital herpes, cold sores, shingles and chicken pox.
> 
> And these pills have to do with not throwing up, so if she had a surgery the Oxycodone might belong down here:
> ONDANSETRON ODT--This prevents nausea and vomiting after surgery.
> SCOPOLAMINE--This reduces the nerve signals that trigger your stomach to vomit, so it prevents nausea from motion sickness.
> 
> 
> Hot/cold is pretty typical of menopause, and although it doesn't "stop" it does level off as time goes by. Honestly I'd recommend dressing cool and keeping a light sweater nearby (that's what I do--LAYERS!)
> 
> Aggressive, paranoia, forgetfulness sounds like her cognitive functions are being affected, and I'm thinking maybe her progesterone is out of balance with the estrogen. This is something that can be tested in a blood test and then balanced (for example, if the test shows progesterone is low, increase the dosage); however, until it is in balance, she's likely to be a little wacky.


Thank you AffairCare for taking so much effort to write this. Well done!


----------



## MLAD

Casual Observer said:


> @MLAD It would seem she's trying desperately to reverse or mitigate the effects of menopause. Is this entirely on her own, or have their been sexual issues you've brought up and she's trying to regain her desire? Just thinking way outside of the box. I think many guys here would love to see their menopausal partners taking such an active path towards reducing the effects, but respect that it's not usually a good idea due to side effects, most notably increased risks of cancer. It's not at all unusual to prescribe those pills as a way to increase libido.


Hi Casual,

Very perceptive. The sex life slowly wound down over 10 years. Once a year now in October...except one night back in February. It is very painful for her - I feel like a rapist, which is not good. She tries but not working. I would rather have no sex than the wackyness.


----------



## Casual Observer

MLAD said:


> Hi Casual,
> 
> Very perceptive. The sex life slowly wound down over 10 years. Once a year now in October...except one night back in February. It is very painful for her - I feel like a rapist, which is not good. She tries but not working. I would rather have no sex than the wackyness.


You need to open up a conversation with her and let her know that you really appreciate her efforts but working together maybe you can find a better way. See a sex therapist. She may be scared to death of losing you and is heading down a rabbit hole where everybody loses.


----------



## MLAD

Casual Observer said:


> You need to open up a conversation with her and let her know that you really appreciate her efforts but working together maybe you can find a better way. See a sex therapist. She may be scared to death of losing you and is heading down a rabbit hole where everybody loses.


I have. I do think she is trying desperately to regain her sex drive. This said she has, A LOT, of pride and would never admit this. I told her I would rather her be normal than have sex and wackiness. She vehemently denies the drugs have any affect on her. She is a blamer if we do go sideways, which is often, it is always my fault. 

August 2019 she began the pills. Before that she used a naturopath pellet that is placed subcutaneously in the rump. Man, when she was on that she was smooth, smooth, smooth. Yet, these Pills have no negative affect, according to her.....all the problems are sourced from me. Odd, I started acting like a jerk coinciding with the start of the pills. This said, she rarely bares self-responsibility - her parents are the same....especially her father. Always someone else’s fault.

Now she is getting acne really bad, side-affect, and has been put on acutane. Just one more drug to take. I told her acne is a side-affect of some of the drugs she takes.....will not listen. She says acne is a side-affect of menopause. Opinion please?

Thank you. Some of this was venting. Please pardon me.


----------



## Divinely Favored

My wife has testosterone cream and progesterone cream compounded by pharmacy. Estradial under the tongue. Smooth sailing. No issues.


----------



## MLAD

Divinely Favored said:


> My wife has testosterone cream and progesterone cream compounded by pharmacy. Estradial under the tongue. Smooth sailing. No issues.


Good to know. Maybe your wife takes full responsibility. Please ask your wife if she experiences peaks and valleys using the products? Any sort of a rush? Feelings of extra aggression?


----------



## StarFires

I'm 60 but don't take or need hormone therapy, so the only things you listed that I'm familiar with are the antibiotics. Erythromycin is sometimes prescribed for a tooth abscess and also prescribed to prevent infection. This was probably given after her surgery so she wouldn't get an infection. Cephalexin I've taken for urinary tract infection (bladder or kidney infection) but is prescribed for other infections as well. They would not have been prescribed together to be taken at the same time and would have been prescribed for different purposes/infections. However, neither has anything to do with hormone therapy, nor do various others that you mentioned.

Although I don't take any, I do know that some HRT can cause mood swings. They need to be regulated. So taken in the wrong dosage or wrong combination with other hormone drugs can cause undesirable side effects. For example, Progesterone is a sex hormone that can also act as a mood stabilizer but will produce the opposite affect if not properly prescribed. 

What you need to do is consult with a doctor. Even your own primary care physician can educate you on HRT and the possibilities of why your wife has mood swings and becomes aggressive. S/he can also suggest what she should do about painful sex. Or, in the very least, suggest she speak with her own doctor to find out the cause.

Another suggestion is to find a *menopause forum/community*. Addressing your questions to a site full of menopausal women can be very educational. Many, if not most, will have experienced the same things your wife is going through and will share their remedies with you.


----------



## StarFires

MLAD said:


> Now she is getting acne really bad, side-affect, and has been put on acutane. Just one more drug to take. I told her acne is a side-affect of some of the drugs she takes.....will not listen. She says acne is a side-affect of menopause. Opinion please?


I once had a guy argue me down about the pain of labor and childbirth. I'm sure you can imagine what a complete fool he made of himself to tell me he knows more on the subject than I do.

As I mentioned in your other thread, you are being thoughtless and insensitive again - and regarding a subject you know nothing about, no less. Yet, you told her she was wrong and you know better than her, and now complain that she won't listen to you. Seriously??? You drive your wife crazy.

While there may be some truth to what you say being that HRT can cause acne, you were wrong to dismiss what she said and present yours as the superior and more knowledgeable opinion since she was right, and she would more than likely experience acne during menopause without the hormone replacements or whatever are "some of the drugs" you were referring to.

Acne is a common malady brought on by menopause. In fact, menopause brings on various different skin maladies. I didn't get bad acne (at least not yet), but I did get extreme dryness on my face and legs. My face was so bad that it felt like my skin was cracking and was going to crackle off piece by piece. It was terrible. It looked terrible and it felt terrible. I woke up one morning, and my whole face *looked like this* and *felt like this*. At the time, the only thing that made me think it might have something to do with menopause was remembering my mom suddenly began using very oily cold creams when she was around my same age. So I started researching and found lots of information I never knew or heard before, including acne, dryness, lesions, and many other dermatological problems related to menopause.


----------



## Casual Observer

MLAD said:


> I have. I do think she is trying desperately to regain her sex drive. This said she has, A LOT, of pride and would never admit this. I told her I would rather her be normal than have sex and wackiness. She vehemently denies the drugs have any affect on her. She is a blamer if we do go sideways, which is often, it is always my fault.
> 
> August 2019 she began the pills. Before that she used a naturopath pellet that is placed subcutaneously in the rump. Man, when she was on that she was smooth, smooth, smooth. Yet, these Pills have no negative affect, according to her.....all the problems are sourced from me. Odd, I started acting like a jerk coinciding with the start of the pills. This said, she rarely bares self-responsibility - her parents are the same....especially her father. Always someone else’s fault.
> 
> Now she is getting acne really bad, side-affect, and has been put on acutane. Just one more drug to take. I told her acne is a side-affect of some of the drugs she takes.....will not listen. She says acne is a side-affect of menopause. Opinion please?
> 
> Thank you. Some of this was venting. Please pardon me.


This is such a strange scenario. On TAM, the wife taking all sorts of stuff to get her sex drive back would usually be accompanied by suggestions she's cheating. Here, that doesn't seem to be the case. She truly seems to miss her sex drive and/or truly seems to want to please you. While at the same time you see her (perhaps rightfully so) as being moody and blaming everything on you.

Do you think your wife is selfishly going after the return of her sex drive? We just don't hear that sort of thing. In every case I've read, at least here on TAM, the missing sex drive (caused by menopause) is missed almost entirely by the guy. The wife may have an awareness that it's gone, she may have empathy that her husband is missing something, but I've never seen it taken to the extent your wife has, on her own.

Seems like there ought to be a way to redirect her energies. What if *you *took the lead? Said look wife, I really appreciate what you're trying to do, maybe we can approach this together? Maybe I can go to one of your appointments with you?


----------



## Divinely Favored

MLAD said:


> Good to know. Maybe your wife takes full responsibility. Please ask your wife if she experiences peaks and valleys using the products? Any sort of a rush? Feelings of extra aggression?


No she does not have ups and downs.The Chief Oncologist at the Women Cancer Center at Baylor in Dallas prescribed the bio-identical creams as best and safest.


----------



## MLAD

Would have a link for the creams?


----------



## Divinely Favored

MLAD said:


> Would have a link for the creams?


They are prescription. Any compounding pharmacy .


----------



## Diana7

All of the symptoms you describe are symptoms of the menopause. I just use one HRT patch that I change twice a week, I have no idea why your wife needs all those things. HRT consists of one patch or one tablet. Has the doctor prescriobed them all?


----------



## Dughis

This period always changes character, you just have to get over it for a while. Then her condition should normalize. Although, that amount of medication should certainly be a cause for concern, because there are so many medications, and you're really right that it`ll affect her mental state. If I were you, I would review this whole list with another doctor. Also review the availability of really needed drugs at other pharmacies, such as Russian Pharmacy Online, because here I see so many items that will hurt your wallet. However it's a temporary condition, I'm sure she'll get better.


----------



## Julie's Husband

Are all the meds prescribed by medical providers? Hormones are complex and nothing to fool around with. I went through a menopause due to temporary castration and found that the interactions are very complex. I'm still dealing with the after effects and am scheduled with an endocrinologist for a second opinion.


----------

